# tecumseh Powermate 5000 watt generator



## jeffalln1 (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently purchased generator knowing it has issues. It appeared just the governor to hand throttle cut off linkage was missing. I purchased a governor to throttle linkage part# (34661) thinking it would fit but the only right size hole in the throttle is at the wrong angle and behind a pivot bushing am I missing or do I have the wrong parts thanks. Jeffalln1 hm100 159272m tecumseh


----------



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

Were you ever able to resolve your Coleman Powermate generator problem? I'm in a similar situation and bought a second-hand unit with a Tecumseh HM100-159272M (B) engine. Like yours, the throttle lever on mine also seems to be missing a governor link. Another person with the same generator posted the same problem on justanswer.com and also unsuccessfully tried part number 34661 (http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/5hnvg-given-old-coleman-maxa-5000er-generator-tecumseh.html).

I was wondering whether you fixed your generator and if so, how. Thanks!


----------

